# le G4 et ces limites !!



## loic572 (20 Février 2005)

salut,

je vien de me payer un disk dur de 160 Go 
et mon PowerMac G4 466mhz n'en reconnait que 130 go
j'ai donc essayer de le formater sur un PC Beuuuu !!! lui les a reconnu (les 160 go)
il semblerai que mon G4 ne puisse pas géré des volume trop gros,
ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose.
voilaaaa ! la MAJ du firmware n'a pas changé le problem
a par ca, je sais plus koi faire 
si qq a une idée

merciiiii


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2005)

loic572 a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> je vien de me payer un disk dur de 160 Go
> et mon PowerMac G4 466mhz n'en reconnait que 130 go
> ...




Ton G4 oui, pas le mien !  :rateau: T'as un bus ultra ATA à 66 mhz qui effectivement ne reconnaît pas les DD de plus de... moi je croyais que c'était 120 go, enfin bon, en tout cas tu n'y peux rien, ton PC doit être un chouille plus récent, ton PM date tout de même de janvier 2001.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2005)

Nulle part je ne trouve trace de cette limitation. Peut-être est-ce un problème lié au système que tu utilises ? Quelle version est-ce ?


----------



## ficelle (21 Février 2005)

le seul moyen de contourner cette limitation, c'est d'installer une carte ata pci.

sinon, il y a la solution "boitier externe firewire"...


----------



## loic572 (21 Février 2005)

sur os x ou classic c pareil,
Je me disai bien que je ne pouvai pas y faire grd chose ponctuellement
alors j'ai plus qu'a trouver un bus plus rapide 
mais dite moi apres avoir changer l'ata, c'est fini y a plus de limite ?!?!

merci a tousssse


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2005)

loic572 a dit:
			
		

> mais dite moi apres avoir changer l'ata, c'est fini y a plus de limite ?!?!
> 
> merci a tousssse



Bah si c'est exponentiel, donc tout dépend de la vitesse de ton bus ATA, pour un 133 c'est 200 je crois.


----------



## minime (21 Février 2005)

Ce n'est pas une question de vitesse mais d'adressage.




Cours sur l'interface IDE.


----------



## libellule80 (22 Février 2005)

loic572 a dit:
			
		

> mais dite moi apres avoir changer l'ata, c'est fini y a plus de limite ?!?!



J'ai trouvé une réponse dans un autre forum:

DD limite 128 GO


----------



## MacSeb (22 Février 2005)

et si tu faisais 2 partitions avec ton Pc?


----------



## MarcMame (22 Février 2005)

MacSeb a dit:
			
		

> et si tu faisais 2 partitions avec ton Pc?


Je ne crois pas que cela resolve le problème. Le DD sera physiquement toujours sur un seul bus ATA ne gerant pas plus de 128Go.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2005)

Mon iMac G4 Flat Panel de première génération à un bus ATA66, et pourtant, mon disque dur de 160 Go est parfaitement reconnu (capacité réelle 153,37 Go, trois partitions de 10, 20 et 123,37 Go). Je pense donc qu'il y a quelquechose de plus subtil que ça derrière le problème.

Sinon, avec un boitier firewire récent, le problème pourrait-être règlé, pour ceux qui ont des Mac "non évolutifs" (iMac, eMac, Mini ...).


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac G4 Flat Panel de première génération à un bus ATA66, et pourtant, mon disque dur de 160 Go est parfaitement reconnu (capacité réelle 153,37 Go, trois partitions de 10, 20 et 123,37 Go). Je pense donc qu'il y a quelquechose de plus subtil que ça derrière le problème.
> 
> Sinon, avec un boitier firewire récent, le problème pourrait-être règlé, pour ceux qui ont des Mac "non évolutifs" (iMac, eMac, Mini ...).




J'aimerais qu'un jour quelqu'un m'explique l'intérêt de ces boitiers, en effet ils sont quasiment aux prix de DD FW externe; alors bof non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais qu'un jour quelqu'un m'explique l'intérêt de ces boitiers, en effet ils sont quasiment aux prix de DD FW externe; alors bof non ?



Tu les touches à combien tes HD Firewire ? Ca m'intéresse a'chment !


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2005)

Bah à 100 euros tu peux avoir un DD firewire et 100 euros c'est aussi le prix d'un boitier nu donc...   

Boitiers 

ps : désolé si ma remarque est débile mais je ne suis pas le seul à me poser cette question, ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose.


----------



## ficelle (23 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah à 100 euros tu peux avoir un DD firewire et 100 euros c'est aussi le prix d'un boitier nu donc...
> 
> Boitiers
> 
> ps : désolé si ma remarque est débile mais je ne suis pas le seul à me poser cette question, ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose.



le dernier que j'ai acheté était un connectland firewire/usb2 avec un ingénieux systeme de tiroir pour le disque, et son prix était de 38¤


----------



## minime (23 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac G4 Flat Panel de première génération à un bus ATA66, et pourtant, mon disque dur de 160 Go est parfaitement reconnu (capacité réelle 153,37 Go, trois partitions de 10, 20 et 123,37 Go). Je pense donc qu'il y a quelquechose de plus subtil que ça derrière le problème.



Exact, sur xlr8yourmac.com j'ai trouvé une page regroupant les expériences d'utilisateurs étant dans le même cas : iMac G4 and Quicksilver Reports on Big IDE Drives, bien que d'après Apple le support des disques de plus 128 Go soit limité au PowerMac G4 MDD, au Xserve, et aux machines qui ont suivi : « _The BootROM of Power Mac G4 (Mirrored Drive Doors), Xserve and later computers can accommodate these larger drives._ »

Le support des disques de grande capacité doit donc dépendre de la version de la BootROM (ROM de démarrage). Celle de certaines machines plus anciennes doit permettre un adressage 48 bits même si ce n'est pas le cas officiellement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Exact, sur xlr8yourmac.com j'ai trouvé une page regroupant les expériences d'utilisateurs étant dans le même cas : iMac G4 and Quicksilver Reports on Big IDE Drives, bien que d'après Apple le support des disques de plus 128 Go soit limité au PowerMac G4 MDD, au Xserve, et aux machines qui ont suivi : « _The BootROM of Power Mac G4 (Mirrored Drive Doors), Xserve and later computers can accommodate these larger drives._ »
> 
> Le support des disques de grande capacité doit donc dépendre de la version de la BootROM (ROM de démarrage). Celle de certaines machines plus anciennes doit permettre un adressage 48 bits même si ce n'est pas le cas officiellement.



Ben voilà, d'après Apple, c'est la taille de partition (ils parlent de "Partition larger than approximatively 128 GB", et plus loin de "Volumes", terme désignant aussi, sauf erreur de ma part, des partitions), et non celle des disques qui est limitée. N'ayant pas tenté de créer une partition de plus de 128 Mo, je rentre peut être dans le cadre de cette note (et je vais pas effacer mon disque dur pour vérifier  ).


----------



## minime (23 Février 2005)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit uniquement une question de partitionnement, dans le même document il est dit que « _tous les ordinateurs Macintosh ne peuvent profiter de la pleine capacité des disques de plus de 128 Go utilisant l'adressage 48 bits lorsque ceux-ci sont connectés à un contrôleur ATA._ »

Il y a deux conditions :


qu'ils soient formatés avec OS X 10.2 ou + afin qu'une partition puisse faire plus de 128 Go
que la version de la ROM de démarrage supporte les disques de grande capacité.

Et en pratique la boot ROM de certains modèles datant de 2002 le permet, alors que ce n'est pas le cas officiellement. D'après Apple le Power Mac G4 (Mirrored Drive Doors) devrait être le premier modèle pouvant utiliser des disques aussi importants.


----------



## bobthefox (25 Février 2005)

bonjour.


normalement tu peux passer cette limite en partitionnant ton disk.

c'est comme cela que l'on fait sur PC. pour les chipset anciens.


----------



## lucbbs (16 Décembre 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> bonjour.
> 
> 
> normalement tu peux passer cette limite en partitionnant ton disk.
> ...


Bonjour,

Bin vwalà, j'ai bien lu ce qui précède et donc j'ai compris que je devais formater mon Hdd de 250 G sous MAC OSX 10.2 au moins et ensuite le partitionner? Mais en formatant il ne me donne pas la pleine capacité??? 

Je vais quand même l'essayer, mais...

en tout cas merci des info

Luc


----------



## MarcMame (16 Décembre 2005)

lucbbs a dit:
			
		

> Bin vwalà, j'ai bien lu ce qui précède et donc j'ai compris que je devais formater mon Hdd de 250 G sous MAC OSX 10.2 au moins et ensuite le partitionner? Mais en formatant il ne me donne pas la pleine capacité???


Le partitionnement se décide en même temps que le formatage (ou l'initialisation), pas après.


----------



## bobthefox (16 Décembre 2005)

la capacite de ton disk dur est tout a fait normal fais une recherche sur google 
tu en decouvrira la raison.
trop long a expliquer.
en plus lorsque tu partitionnes un disk tu perds encore un petit peu de place.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

lucbbs a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Bin vwalà, j'ai bien lu ce qui précède et donc j'ai compris que je devais formater mon Hdd de 250 G sous MAC OSX 10.2 au moins et ensuite le partitionner? Mais en formatant il ne me donne pas la pleine capacité???
> 
> ...



Mais si, il donne sa pleine capacité, simplement, les fabricants gonflent artificiellement la capacité de leurs disques, et voici comment :

Tu sais sans doute qu'un kilo octet est égal à 2 puissance 10 octets, soit 1024 octets, eh bien, eux ils calculent la capacité de leur disque avec des Ko à 10 puissance 3 octets, soit 1000 octets, et pareil pour les méga et les giga, c'est ce qui fait, par exemple que mon disque dur vendu pour 160Go n'en contient en fait que 153 et des poussières, ils ont divisé 3 fois par 1000 au lieu de 1024.


----------

